# Laptop battery problem: "No battery is detected"



## breslin (May 7, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My laptop battery seemed like it had loads of life left in it, but one day it just suddenly stopped working and my laptop started saying "no battery is detected". I contacted the insurance people and they came over to check that the battery was dead and that it wasn't a problem with my laptop itself. They confirmed that I just needed a new battery and sent me a new one. Now with the new battery in it is saying the exact same thing ("no battery is detected"), and only working off power from the charger. If I take the battery out and then put it back in again, the laptop says "plugged in and charging" for a few seconds before switching back to saying "no battery is detected" and completely ignoring the battery.

I know that the problem must be with the laptop and not the battery, so does anybody know how I can fix this problem?

Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF please try removing the battery and the ac adapter and hold down the power button for 45 secs then try booting with the battery alone


----------



## breslin (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I have just tried doing what you said but it wouldn't do anything at all without the adapter plugged in.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi check the contacts on the battery bay give them a clean if needs be


----------



## breslin (May 7, 2012)

Hi, thanks again. I just checked and they all seem fine. I cleaned them with a brush, put the battery back in and it's still just charging for a few seconds then saying "no battery is detected":sad:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

do you have some battery monitoring software installed you could try removing and reinstalling it should be available from the makers support site for your model


----------

